

Meditation Isn't Just About Inner Peace – in the Valley It's About Getting Ahead - tucif
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/06/meditation-mindfulness-silicon-valley/all/

======
zwieback
_" Buddhism teaches that we are all interconnected. And nowhere is that more
apparent than on Facebook."_

That made me sad.

